# how do YOU store your hay?



## savannahg (Mar 28, 2012)

how do you store your hay- i'm trying to figure out how to store mine... i like reading all the different ideas


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Stack and tarp it with heavy duty tarps. Here's a picture of the stack last year...no tarp on it at the time. It's spaced out to give air flow...it was just out of the field and we wanted to make sure any moisture didn't get trapped.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I keep mine in a box trailer. Never had a problem with it other than it gets freakin hot in the summer. But when its 110 outside its gonna be hot anywhere lol.


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

KW Farms said:


> Stack and tarp it with heavy duty tarps. Here's a picture of the stack last year...no tarp on it at the time. It's spaced out to give air flow...it was just out of the field and we wanted to make sure any moisture didn't get trapped.


Do you put pallets under it or just on the ground? Been thinking of buying in bulk and wondering if it would be better to have it up off the ground for winter?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I will post pics tomorrow but we have an old table top that we put over the top of our stalls and stacked the hay that way..... Will post pics in the AM


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Here you go......


----------



## lrk2121 (Oct 30, 2011)

I live in Missouri and I have only a couple of goats. They are two of my best-est buddies ever.(don't want to overload to quick) I put 15 bales of average size bails on two pallets and covered it with a tarp. My pygmy butters ate the tarp completely luckily the weather has been abnormally warm and the hay has survived. I wish I had an out building or shed just for hay.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Shellshocker66 said:


> KW Farms said:
> 
> 
> > Stack and tarp it with heavy duty tarps. Here's a picture of the stack last year...no tarp on it at the time. It's spaced out to give air flow...it was just out of the field and we wanted to make sure any moisture didn't get trapped.
> ...


We just put it on the ground, but we don't get a lot of rain here and the snow isn't too bad on it, but we should put pallets down. Sometimes we'll get some mold a couple inches up on some of the bottom bales. I'd recommend putting the pallets down though...especially if you have just the normal small bales. :thumb:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

We put ours in a hayloft. Store it cut side up so the hay can breathe.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I have a 6x6 area on the back side of my goat "barn" that allows me to store 35 bales I also have a heavy tarp garage that I put pallets down in and can store quite alot of square bales...I've had up to 150 bales in it and had space for more, the ends are able to be opened so there is airflow to prevent waste from dampness


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

We can put about 350 square bales in our loft. Round bales are tarped in our tobacco barn.


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

We bought a 12'x20' Shelter Logic shed. Holds 5 tons of hay for us. Very happy with it so far...Even with our rain and winds.


----------



## eric5899 (Feb 25, 2012)

I have goats and cattle so I have it in a few places. I have a three sided shed with gravel floor. I lay 2x4s on the ground in one directions and a 2nd layer across them. Gets the bales up 3" off the gravel. I stack the small squares on top with a tarp over the pile because rain can blow in the open side. I also have a small shed with 4 walls. Concrete floor, with the 2x4s then the hay. I don't tarp it. When I used to stack on pallets above dirt, I did get mold on the bottom of the lowest layer of bales. Haven't seen it over the gravel (2" of road pack) or the concrete.


----------

